# Dashcam survey



## Deerum (May 2, 2016)

What sort of dashcam do you use while ubering?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to have a dedicated dash cam, now I just record video and audio with my cell phone which is in the phone mount.

Most dedicated dash cams have awful memory storage capacity, a time consuming video storage process, and seem to be poorly executed Chinese devices that fail quickly. Plus, I kept getting messages from Lyft warning me that passengers were complaining about my dash cam.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Vantrue N2 Pro with 128G Samsung memory card.
Gives me front outside view, and interior cabin view.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

AUTO-VOX A1

LCD touchscreen display/rearview mirror.

It's amazing.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G5TN3RK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I used to have a dedicated dash cam, now I just record video and audio with my cell phone which is in the phone mount.


What kind of phone do you have that has enough storage for that?



Trafficat said:


> Plus, I kept getting messages from Lyft warning me that passengers were complaining about my dash cam.


I've never had a dash cam complaint but if I ever have someone not like it they can GTFO. My safety is more important to me than pax feelings.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Vantrue N2 Pro with 128G Samsung memory card.
> Gives me front outside view, and interior cabin view.


That's what I got, but I have a 260G card. I got it on Amazon Prime Day last year, it was only $120 instead of $200. Unfortunately I think I saw somewhere that Amazon won't be doing a Prime Day this year.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> What kind of phone do you have that has enough storage for that?


Samsung Galaxy Note 9. It only has 128 GB but I can easily off load the files to my external hard drive in just a few minutes with just a simple drag and drop unlike my dedicated dash cam which required me to take out a memory card, put it in a memory card reader, use some awful 3rd party software, and spend 35 minutes to download some files in some horrible proprietary video format that required their special player to view, and then have to put it back into the camera... worse, the flash memory would get corrupted and have to be reformatted.

With autoboy blackbox I can use low resolution and I can actually record probably 48 hours straight of video on the 128 gb memory card. My dash cam, even on the lowest setting, would loop back over the same video in like 12 hours which was no good if I drove for 16 hours straight.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

What I really want is the Vantrue N4, it has 3 channels to give 3 separate views (front, rear, and inside).

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083V6K8RH/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> What I really want is the Vantrue N4, it has 3 channels to give 3 separate views (front, rear, and inside).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083V6K8RH/?tag=ubne0c-20


Nice! Do you know how much that usual goes for? It says out of stock right now.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Nice! Do you know how much that usual goes for? It says out of stock right now.


It's not cheap (which is why I don't have it!)... the manufacturer has it listed for $260, not sure how much less Amazon would have it for.
https://www.vantrue.net/Goods/detail/gid/73.html


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Car 1 - Vantrue N2 Pro
Car 2 - Blueskysea B2W

I like them both, they both record out the windshield and inside the car.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Blackvue DR650-2CH-IR


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Vantrue N2 Pro with 128G Samsung memory card.
> Gives me front outside view, and interior cabin view.


This is hands down the best dashcam for the price on the market.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> This is hands down the best dashcam for the price on the market.


Yes I agree, even though I'm not crazy about LiPo batteries in general, and even though I already replaced the battery in mine recently.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Blackvue DR590W-1CH with Samsung Pro Endurance 128GB card.

This has worked very well for me. I wanted only the front cam to protect my driving, I personally feel that video taping passengers is creepy. The front cam does tend to capture interior audio which is a casual feature.

The dashcam more than paid for itself when it captured my February car collision. That the other driver was fully at fault was immediately conceded.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm happy with my Auto-Vox Dual dash cam and it's on sale right now :smiles:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WC8SZKT/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> What I really want is the Vantrue N4, it has 3 channels to give 3 separate views (front, rear, and inside).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083V6K8RH/?tag=ubne0c-20


Blueskysea B2W+B1W should be a better solution for the price, and B1W easy to set up with a small footprint!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

estore009 said:


> Blueskysea B2W+B1W should be a better solution for the price, and B1W easy to set up with a small footprint!


B2W is priced much better but is hideously large and obtrusive in comparison (personal dislike).
B1W is a single-channel and has no screen (fails personal requirements) and is permanently adhered to the glass (personal dislike).


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> B2W is priced much better but is hideously large and obtrusive in comparison (personal dislike).


There are several places you can put it, possibly on the windscreen looking back, possibly on the bottom of the rearview mirror. Wherever you put it, it must be visible to the customer, otherwise, the customer will not be visible to the camera! However it is not big, easy to misjudge the size from the images, most customers will not notice it unless you intentionally make it obvious. The B2W is fairly obvious, in fact, it is designed to be seen so that the customers behave, some drivers will run it with the screen on to make sure the customers know it is there. And the cabin-cam can be easily rotated through a wide range to capture events on either side.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

estore009 said:


> There are several places you can put it, possibly on the windscreen looking back, possibly on the bottom of the rearview mirror. Wherever you put it, it must be visible to the customer, otherwise, the customer will not be visible to the camera! However it is not big, easy to misjudge the size from the images, most customers will not notice it unless you intentionally make it obvious. The B2W is fairly obvious, in fact, it is designed to be seen so that the customers behave, some drivers will run it with the screen on to make sure the customers know it is there. And the cabin-cam can be easily rotated through a wide range to capture events on either side.


It works for some others, but my preference is still the N2 Pro, or the N4 if I had the extra money.


----------



## edvision (May 13, 2020)

I use a Viofo A119 V3. Great value for money. Day time image quality is great and it's not doing too badly at night time either. I also like the fact that it is compact. I am not a big fan of the buttons at the front though. 

Where do you guys store your videos?


----------



## MpakaLDN (May 13, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note 9. It only has 128 GB but I can easily off load the files to my external hard drive in just a few minutes with just a simple drag and drop unlike my dedicated dash cam which required me to take out a memory card, put it in a memory card reader, use some awful 3rd party software, and spend 35 minutes to download some files in some horrible proprietary video format that required their special player to view, and then have to put it back into the camera... worse, the flash memory would get corrupted and have to be reformatted.


Totally agree. I started testing an app recently and things are sooo easy. There are some tradeoffs in terms of video quality etc but the experience is so much better. Not using the autoboy but DailyRoad voyager. Think they are similar. I normally upload footage on my Google Drive directly but unfortunately the GPS data cannot be transferred with the videos. Do you know by any chance a way to transfer the GPS data from an app?


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Vantrue n2 pro.
I love this cam.
I want to get the n4 soon.

I don't think anything comes close to the n2pro for the price.


----------



## Hammerjam55 (Aug 1, 2019)

Vantrue N2 Pro...had it for a year and a a half....LOVE it....had to pull Video from it twice, once because there was a wreck in front of me, and once at the Airport where there was in Incident with a PAX that required 6 Cops and Paramedics....got all of the 2-hour ordeal on video/audio.....the N4 looks really nice....the Vid quality on Vantrue prods is exceptional, as is the audio quality....


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Vantrue N2 Pro with 128G Samsung memory card.
> Gives me front outside view, and interior cabin view.


Ditto here. Great camera.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Vantrue has a short (but confusing) sale in their Amazon store. If I had the funds, I would have gotten the N4 since it's a 3-channel model.

*N2 Pro $119.99* Oct 13, 3:30am-3:30pm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

*N4 $207.99* Oct 14, 5:00pm-11:00pm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083V6K8RH/?tag=ubne0c-20

The confusing part: the email doesn't specify what timezone the sale will be running in.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> I personally feel that video taping passengers is creepy.


Why? It would be creepy of you were to do creepy things with the footage.

I had a pax accuse me making sexual comments, putting my hand on her upper thigh & following her into her job. At the time 4 years & around 10k rides, never needed footage.

The footage proved she lied about everything. At the time, I had a falcon 360 dual, I still have it and I upgraded I upgraded my dashcam the day I was reactivated.

I have a blackvue 650. Its an outstanding camera.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Earlier I posted about my dash cam....

--

*I'm happy with my Auto-Vox Dual dash cam and it's on sale right now :smiles:*

*https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WC8SZKT/?tag=ubne0c-20*

--

I purchased the Auto-Vox camera in December 2019 and the internal battery went bad a week or two ago. It is not holding the date correctly. I reached out to Auto-Vox and the customer service is excellent. They asked me to send back the old one, they paid the for the shipping and are sending a replacement right away.

So as far as support goes Auto-Vox appears to be legit and will support their customers...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

People who can’t afford Blackview Cams buy Vantrues.......true story.....🤷


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> People who can't afford Blackview Cams buy Vantrues.......true story.....&#129335;


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Guess I missed that memo.

I can afford the Blackview, I like the Vantrue better and that is what I bought.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Guess I missed that memo.
> 
> I can afford the Blackview, I like the Vantrue better and that is what I bought.


Cool story. The Vantrue has literally zero advantages.

But enjoy.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Cool story. The Vantrue has literally zero advantages.
> 
> But enjoy.


If you say so.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> If you say so.


I do.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> People who can't afford Blackview Cams buy Vantrues.......true story.....&#129335;


Not necessarily... Blackvue was actually one of the very first makes that I found and looked at. Sure, I didn't like their higher price levels, but more importantly, I didn't want a "_black box_" with no screen no buttons and no "built-in" interior lens. I also didn't want it glued to my windshield.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Vantrue has a short (but confusing) sale in their Amazon store. If I had the funds, I would have gotten the N4 since it's a 3-channel model.
> 
> *N2 Pro $119.99* Oct 13, 3:30am-3:30pm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> ...


N2 pro $120, it was a good price!! Cheaper than my B2W dashcam!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Cool story. The Vantrue has literally zero advantages.
> 
> But enjoy.


It does indeed have a few advantages, which is why I got it after comparing to others, but you enjoy yours. :thumbup:


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Why? It would be creepy of you were to do creepy things with the footage.
> 
> I had a pax accuse me making sexual comments, putting my hand on her upper thigh & following her into her job. At the time 4 years & around 10k rides, never needed footage.
> 
> ...


For me, the dash cam is more of a deterrent than anything. The light flashes and it's noticeable too passenger


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Not necessarily... Blackvue was actually one of the very first makes that I found and looked at. Sure, I didn't like their higher price levels, but more importantly, I didn't want a "_black box_" with no screen no buttons and no "built-in" interior lens. I also didn't want it glued to my windshield.


Cool story! Blackvue is over rated in my opinion. I have been using vantrue before dash cams were even a thing. For the price and features AND their customer service, it's the best camera for us broke drivers.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Cool story! Blackvue is over rated in my opinion. I have been using vantrue before dash cams were even a thing. For the price and features AND their customer service, it's the best camera for us broke drivers.


For you. FTFY


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I use an app based one that runs in the background and I mount my phone high on dashboard to see everything.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> It does indeed have a few advantages, which is why I got it after comparing to others, but you enjoy yours. :thumbup:


What are it's advantages?

What I do not like about it is the size, the mounting and no way to wirelessly download files. Also the lithium battery.

It stands out screaming "steal me" attached to the windshield. I wanted something I could leave in the car, install and forget about.

I have a blackvue, I am super happy with it. I have the front facing camera installed behind my rearveiw and its barely noticeable from outside. The interior camera is mounted on top of my rearveiw, and very discrete.

My rearveiw is my old dashcam, a falcon 360. Something is not right with the falcon, it works sometimes and then other times doesn't. No rhythm or reason to when or how long it works but I got used to the oversized mirror. So I leave it there. 








Occasionally people notice the cameras on it, almost no one notices the one on top of it.

The main reasons I went with the blackvue, I can wirelessly save and veiw files on my phone. I'm a scatter brain and a bit of a spaz I know I'd lose the card over and over.

No lithium battery, it uses a capacitor. It's discrete.



Mash Ghasem said:


> I didn't want a "_black box_" with no screen no buttons and no "built-in" interior lens.


I use an old phone, it connects via built on wifi on the cam. I can control the camera and save /watch footage on it. The interior camera is a separate unit. Its small, about the size of a half roll of dimes. The front facing one is just a little bigger.

I have a 590 ir with wifi. Its an older model but excellent quality. I think I paid 230.00 and that included the gps antenna 
















The audio quality is excellent and the night vision is good to very good.



FLKeys said:


> If you say so.


Don't you have issues with the suction cup in the FL sun?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> What are it's advantages?
> 
> What I do not like about it is the size, the mounting and no way to wirelessly download files. Also the lithium battery.
> 
> ...


I had no suction cup issues (when I lived in FL). They're all not only a vacuum cup, but also that super sticky film inside the cup that really sticks good no matter the temp and air leakage. Especially if you stick it on in the middle of summer when air expansion is highest.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I have no idea what this is in the taxi.


Installed very well...

Wired inside the interior


This is pro level radio shop work.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> What are it's advantages?



All-in-one package that includes the interior lens and infrared LEDs. No extra gizmos (plus cabling) for an external second lens.
Buttons and screen to do stuff right then and there on the device, without having to resort to the inconvenience of yet another external gizmo just to connect to it and push buttons.
Doesn't get glued to the windshield-- easily moved around with its suction cup mount.
Alternatively mounted behind the mirror using Vantrue's optional mirror mount, which goes further to partially hide the device behind the mirror for a cleaner and less cluttered windshield. https://vantrue.net/Goods/detail/gid/58.html
Sleek case design is compact in comparison to many other bulky dash cams, see also #4 again.
Very wide angle lens that records a wide view.
Lower price point.
The above may not fit your needs, but they are advantages that fit the bill for my needs.



Boca Ratman said:


> What I do not like about it is the size...


Its size is not much different than a blackvue 650: they are both long skinny cylinders.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Vantrue just announced a new device: N2S
Two-channel like the N2Pro, larger screen, and capacitor instead of battery.









Amazon.com: Vantrue N2S 4K Dash Cam with GPS, Front and Inside Dual 2.5K 1440P Dash Camera with GPS, IR Night Vision Uber Car Camera, 24/7 Recording Parking Mode, Motion Detection, 256GB Supported : Electronics


Buy Vantrue N2S 4K Dash Cam with GPS, Front and Inside Dual 2.5K 1440P Dash Camera with GPS, IR Night Vision Uber Car Camera, 24/7 Recording Parking Mode, Motion Detection, 256GB Supported: On-Dash Cameras - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Every dash cam has its pros and cons; No dash cam meets all diversified demand;

I think the key is, find the one you like most, then it is the best one in your eyes ^_^

Everyone could have a look at our newly launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam:
Newly Launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam | Uber Drivers Forum (uberpeople.net)

Never dare to say it is the best, I can only say:

It is sincerely designed;
It is one more choice for you.


----------

